# Megs Mirror Glaze



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

hey guys, i really want to get my hands on some megs mirror glaze, it gives really good results, do you sell it? do you know any company on here that does??
______________
Regards, Gaz


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

They do sell it,


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

great, do you no what price brazo??


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

which product are you after? Mirror glaze is the pro line


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

its in a little metal blue tin, i've seen it on pics ill post a link in a sec


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

yeah ull get it at clean and shiney its £12 iirc + postage


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=7190 look at one of the last pics in beardboys entry, its on the roof above a MF :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

#16 wax


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

thats the fella :thumb: #13 wax, how do i place an order?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

#16 not #13! Drop John a pm!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

johnnyopolis?


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Mr Opolis is on hols - but we're all here ! #16 paste wax in stock - if you want to place an order - you can do via. the web site, or I can take it from you over the phone my mobile 07798 718121.

How's that ? 



Adrian

PS I'm the other "half" of Clean and Shiny ............and John's mobile is diverting to mine..........yes it's busy !!!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

That's him :thumb:


----------

